# Fragbox Boxing Day



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Did anyone notice that they removed their Boxing Day special banner? I also noticed that their pricing on Red Sea tanks were changed to normal already. They said that it will be no tax for today and tomorrow. Did they change their mind and cut their sale short?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyway, this year is not a good sale for Reefers. Nothing great about salt Aquatic Kingdom had 50percent off only for today which is not bad but limited amount of fish. BA Mississauga was busy but more FW hobbyist.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

So they clarified via email that the Red Sea tanks were 13% off as they need to charge HST. They said they can extend the sale today. I didn’t ask them why the sale banner was removed. 

All clear on my part.


----------

